# Ever wondered what a Mineralize Blush would look like --depotted?



## pr3ciousroy (Jul 20, 2011)

Here you go...

 [h=4]*(M·A·C Mineralize Blush "Warmth of Coral" --DEPOTED)*[/h]  	 





_*NO PAN* *HERE,* *FOLKS!*_...and not at all what I expected to see whence viewing it belly-side up. That stain in the middle is the glue residue.
  	--and to answer the question that I saw somebody post on this forum recently: 
  	No. Mineralize Blushes do not fit in the pro palettes. Although, if you are determined to get one in there, you could always just shave the top of the dome off and --Voila!


----------



## UnabashedBeauty (Jul 20, 2011)

Kind of neat lol.


----------



## User38 (Jul 20, 2011)

this is what I work with all the time.. lol.  they look like flattened donuts without the hole or fillings.. the glue is usually wet silicone that dries up and sometimes cracks off thus causing the cake to crack too.

  	if you shave off the dome, you might get a lot of crumbling of product and loss of mass.


----------



## Nicala (Jul 20, 2011)

UnabashedBeauty said:


> Kind of neat lol.



 	My thoughts exactly


----------



## pr3ciousroy (Jul 20, 2011)

Now that I'm able to see the whole naked blush (sans-pot) it appears to be twice the size (maybe even more?) of a regular MAC blush. That's a lot of blush!

  	It's a damn shame that the Mineralize products (blushes, eye shadows & skinfinishes alike...  _ugh, especially skinfinishes_) are grossly inferior to just about every other product, in powder form, that's ever been on the market to date.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 22, 2011)

that's so cool! I never would have thought to depot a mineralize blush!


----------



## pr3ciousroy (Jul 22, 2011)

naturallyfab said:


> that's so cool! I never would have thought to depot a mineralize blush!



 	yeah, I automatically depot every blush / eyeshadow that I get from MAC so that they can be immediately put into their respective pro-palettes.  I despise the entire mica-saturated baked Mineralize fad. I wish people would just forget the hype already and realize that it's worse quality than the cheap drugstore crap that was sold in the 80's. Then MAC would quit making so much of it and go back to formulating quality makeup again. I digress...

  	This one fell into my lap by random, and it wasn't the worst offender of the Mineralize lot so naturally I proceeded to depot it. Turned out that it didn't fit in the pro-palette due to it's massive dome-like figure, so I wound up shaving the upper-most part of the dome until I could close the lid of the palette over it.  So, it can be done ..._with a little determination.  _


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 22, 2011)

interesting


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Jul 22, 2011)

I have depotted MES, if you all want to see what they look like, I can take some pics and post them.


----------



## Lisianthus (Jul 22, 2011)

pr3ciousroy said:


> Now that I'm able to see the whole naked blush (sans-pot) it appears to be twice the size (maybe even more?) of a regular MAC blush. That's a lot of blush!
> 
> It's a damn shame that the Mineralize products (blushes, eye shadows & skinfinishes alike...  _ugh, especially skinfinishes_) are grossly inferior to just about every other product, in powder form, that's ever been on the market to date.


	Out of curiousity, why do you dislike the mineralize products so much?


----------



## summerblue (Jul 23, 2011)

If you used the MUFE tin palettes, you wouldn't have to shave the top done since these palettes are deeper.


----------



## gh0st0fAgirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Perty nifty ..where do you store these if they don't fit in the blush palette? 

  	I'm still to nervous to even attempt a e/s depot :X I have so many potted e/s that don't get used. What method is the easiest?


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Jul 23, 2011)

gh0st0fAgirl said:


> Perty nifty ..where do you store these if they don't fit in the blush palette?
> 
> I'm still to nervous to even attempt a e/s depot :X I have so many potted e/s that don't get used. What method is the easiest?



 	Yes I am curious about this too.  Do they fit in Z palettes/Mac Palettes or are the domes too high?


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Jul 23, 2011)

pr3ciousroy said:


> Here you go...
> 
> [h=4]*(M·A·C Mineralize Blush "Warmth of Coral" --DEPOTED)*[/h]
> 
> ...


	woops..that answers my question haha.  The stila baked illuminating powders look like this as well.


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Jul 24, 2011)

Busttamuv3 said:


> Yes I am curious about this too.  Do they fit in Z palettes/Mac Palettes or are the domes too high?



 	The MES eyeshadows don't even fit in the Z Palettes. I have mine in the metal MUFE palettes. I am not sure if the blushes will fit in there but I know the MES eyeshadows do. Maybe the  mineralize blushes will too? I'm not sure though because I haven't tried it...


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Jul 24, 2011)

Here is what my MES look like in the MUFE metal palette:




  	This is more convenient for me then having them in the pots, it drives me crazy searching for them in the pots and this is better organized for me.


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh it looks so beautiful, although the products themselves remind me of big vitamins ahhaha.  Do you attach magnets on the back of them?  Whats your labeling system =)



m0rg3nst3rn said:


> Here is what my MES look like in the MUFE metal palette:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Jul 24, 2011)

I do attach magnets to them and I also use the original labels from the pots and attach them to the magnet. I need to label the cover of the palette, but I wait until I can fill it to capacity (which is the same thing I do for me eyeshadow palettes) because I will move them around most likely until then.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 25, 2011)

That is really cool.  You have skills, cause I know if I tried to depot any of those items, they would shatter as soon as I start the process.


----------



## SmashCakes (Jul 25, 2011)

Woah, thats a really nice palette! 


sss215 said:


> That is really cool.  You have skills, cause I know if I tried to depot any of those items, they would shatter as soon as I start the process.



 	Hah. I definitely know what you mean, I tried depotting a MES, and it just shattered and crumbled everywhere


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Jul 25, 2011)

SmashCakes said:


> Hah. I definitely know what you mean, I tried depotting a MES, and it just shattered and crumbled everywhere


	Thanks...That sucks. I'm sorry it shattered on you. Were you able to replace it?


----------



## AshleyTatton (Jul 29, 2011)

I need to find a palette deep enough for my MES! They take up an insane amount of room in their pots. By any chance could you measure the max height of the shadows?


----------



## Nicala (Jul 30, 2011)

I feel that depotting mes/msfs into palettes make them a lot more prone to breaking as they are already pretty fragile.


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Jul 30, 2011)

Nicala said:


> I feel that depotting mes/msfs into palettes make them a lot more prone to breaking as they are already pretty fragile.



 	I would never depot my MSFs but as for my MES, they took up a lot of space individually so I put them in the palette. In the palette they don't move or slide around at all and none have chipped, broken or shattered. I keep the palette in my eyeshadow palette drawer just like my other palettes and everything is fine. I figured if you stuck it in a purse or something, yeah, they'd be more prone to breakage, but then again that wouldn't really be practical to do anyway.


----------



## wishonastar (Aug 1, 2011)

Whilst I like the practicality of having them all in the same place. this idea really doesn't sound good to me because they have no pans and as you used them up, wouldn't they start to crumble all over the place and make a huge mess? Like when you get towards the bottom of a regular pan product except they are contained within a pan so wont break apart easily?


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh they all look so pretty in the pan... There are some beautiful colours in there... I'm considering trying depotting for my pro palette when I start to get my shadows


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 1, 2011)

very pretty indeed!


----------



## AshleyTatton (Aug 5, 2011)

I believe they do have pans they're just terracotta pans instead of metal.


----------



## ashleighnicole (Sep 16, 2011)

how did you depot them and where did you find your mufe metal pallette? thank you


----------



## ashleighnicole (Sep 16, 2011)

i just depotted two of my mineralize eyeshadows with the flat iron method (poke through bottom) and it worked great! no problems, but of course i had to shave some product off to fit in my palette  i need the mufe metal pallettes!


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Sep 17, 2011)

ashleighnicole said:


> how did you depot them and where did you find your mufe metal pallette? thank you



 	I got mine from IMATS, BUT you can call MUFE and make an order for one and they will send it to you


----------



## AshleyTatton (Feb 29, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Z Palette Pro? The website says it's deeper and the pic shows it being deeper but the measurements on the site are the same as the regular ones... I really need to find something for my MES.


----------



## ppzinha (Mar 1, 2012)

I put my mineralize depot's in a wood box that I glued a magnet in the bottom. Works perfectly.
  	They don't fit in the unii, but i'm not sure about the pro z palette


----------

